# Red..........



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy for Red!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Red is so handsome...sounds like he found a wonderful home !


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is so handsome! SO happy for his new found home and love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Red

WAY TO GO!!! What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great news on Red...love happy endings!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm very happy when i read this news!
Federico


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy for Red. I hope this is his LAST home and that they all have a long, happy life together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like he has found his furever home. Red is gorgeous and deserves the best.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------

